# Fonseca 2003 Port (Unfiltered)



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

This does not fall in either the beer or hard liquor category.

Perhaps you can create a "Port" category, John.

Anyway....

I had a bottle of the Fonseca Bin 27 with Tim last week. That was not the first time I have had that one. I've had another, too, but cannot remember the name. 

I was in the mood for some port yesterday, so I picked up a bottle of Fonseca 2003 Port (Unfiltered).

Man, this stuff is GOOD! Very smooth with just a little bite.

A must-try if you like port!

And it was awesome with a cigar!!!!

I think I might have found a new hobby! Not sure if that's a good thing or not!


----------

